# Bin Laden is dead woohoo



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nuff said hahaha


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

X3^^^ on that


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

good job too our brotha's and sista's in the armed forces, bring our troops home


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

thats what i say fstang but i think it will be awhile before they are all home still but atleast sadam and obama are locked up and dead now now if we can get control of the oil we will be good to go lol


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

yep gotta get a good hold on that oil


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

:goodnews:


lilbigtonka said:


> nuff said hahaha


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Heeeeelllllzzz YEAH!!!


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Hats off and heads bowed for our troops, been a long road, you deserve the honor of this victory against terrorism.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> nuff said hahaha


time to party!!arty:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good job :rockn:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

AWSOME !!!! It's about time we got that sumbeech !! I will be celebrating this evening !!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

personally I think he died of old age. Nothing against our troops but we could have saved the American Economy and 1/2 a trillion dollars in debt by making that desert a large sheet of glowing glass.:dead1:.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

UBL now understands how hot hell is.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> personally I think he died of old age. Nothing against our troops but we could have saved the American Economy and 1/2 a trillion dollars in debt by making that desert a large sheet of glowing glass.:dead1:.


and also would have started a nuclear holocaust, and killed millions of innocents... did you think before you posted this?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

we have investigated the non-nuclear threat over there, but don't worry, there will be another leader to take his place soon. While we wage war and go broke the rest of the world enjoys the benefits. not the thread for this political debate so I will stop here. and Yes I did think B4 posting.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I want proof.



Always question authority. 



Why?



Because we still have that freedom ........ for now.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

it does throw a couple of red flags up... they say hes dead, but the body has already been "buried at sea" and no pics of the body have surfaced yet. how long has he really been dead? was it a timed release of the news? i want answers as well! Im not great at taking someones word for it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If it's true it's a good thing. If it's true, how'd you like to have been the guy that squeezed the trigger that made that mf'rs head explode! Now that'd be nice.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Am I glad he is gone? Yes
Do I question it? Yes
Will some other crazy nuthouse step into his shoes? Yes

Let's keep this pg13 rated we do have young members on this site that will be reading this. This is possibly a touchy subject for some of differing political views but this isn't a place for a political debate.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

WoodDuck said:


> Hats off and heads bowed for our troops, been a long road, you deserve the honor of this victory against terrorism.


 hell yeah borther god bless th USA


----------



## Fatcat (Mar 24, 2009)

They only tell you what THEY want you to know, only a few hours from kill shot to DNA & buried at sea, no pictures??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> They only tell you what THEY want you to know, only a few hours from kill shot to DNA & buried at sea, no pictures??????????????????????????????????????????????


It does make you wonder :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> It does make you wonder :thinking:


I hope its not BS but if it is, you know al-Qaida will come out with a brand new video to disprove it...hell they might have a look-a-like and do one anyway.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> I hope its not BS but if it is, you know al-Qaida will come out with a brand new video to disprove it...hell they might have a look-a-like and do one anyway.



That wouldn't be hard to do... they all look alike anyway......just say'n


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> I hope its not BS but if it is, you know al-Qaida will come out with a brand new video to disprove it...hell they might have a look-a-like and do one anyway.


Ha!!!! How do we know we didn't kill the look a like and the real one is still out there?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

we should have wiped them out and been done with it and saved a ungodly amount of money


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

Roboquad said:


> personally I think he died of old age. Nothing against our troops but we could have saved the American Economy and 1/2 a trillion dollars in debt by making that desert a large sheet of glowing glass.:dead1:.


 he looks really old but he is only 54 so i dont think it was old age


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

he looks really old but he is only 54 so i dont think it was old age

54 in dog years is 378......just saying....


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

i am glad he is dead but i think it is a political front for Obama's campaign, He is now know as the president who KILLED OBL, Prob helps with some folks votes, Sure as hell not mine though. 
As far as putting him to sea or buried before 24 hours because of Muslim beliefs that is Horse Shittake.  He did not give the people in the Trade towers the same respect. Obama is a Muslim in my eyes. He said god bless America for the first time in two years on his announcement speech. (Notice the American flags are not even in the shot anymore on TV. 

God bless out troops and those that died in vain trying to kill him while we have had him in the cross hairs several times before now. 

Political Pick Me up if you ask ME!! Still will never get my vote. Sorry for the Rant, I just cant stand how people think this makes everything better.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

steveo3318 said:


> i am glad he is dead but i think it is a political front for Obama's campaign, He is now know as the president who KILLED OBL, Prob helps with some folks votes, Sure as hell not mine though.


Agreed


----------



## Derag2 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just read a deal that they have pictures of the body and a video of the burial, they are going to release. And no they all dont look the same.......... how many 6'4 guys do you see walking around over there? It all took more than a few hours, i bet he was dead for for a dang near all day before anything was said.... I believe he is dead, thats somthing pretty serious to lie about in this country and I dont think they would slap the military in the face to lie about it........

God bless America


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Graphic, do not click of you have a weak stomach

http://icwnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/first_photo_os_osama_dead.jpg


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Graphic, do not click of you have a weak stomach
> 
> http://icwnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/first_photo_os_osama_dead.jpg


looks like a good new mask for Halloween lol


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

byrd said:


> looks like a good new mask for Halloween lol


:agreed:!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's a fake but what the heck. 

Didn't OBL say he'd keep an eye out for the Navy Seals?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a fake but what the heck.
> 
> Didn't OBL say he'd keep an eye out for the Navy Seals?


I just googled his name and found the pic u posted and they claim it is fake I guess we will never know for sure.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah I'm a skeptic too. Saddam or his sons Uqsay or whatever the ***say didn't go into the ground that fast and the picture looks like BS. I would love nothing better than to pull the trigger myself. I watched the plane hit tower 2 from my building's rooftop and felt the blast across downtown. I had 3 buddies who died in the flames one of which i am told jumped off. I knew 2 were gone the moment I saw where the plane hit. My uncle was the chief engineer for the upper tower 2. he made it out as the building came down around him. almost everyone he knew there died. none of his engineers made it. so you can see why I don't believe anyone deserves religious respect or courtesy after killing that many people.
I'm not racist, I don't like people simply because I dont like people for the most part but that's just me I'm a cranky bastard in person. If I dont believe in why our soldjers are dying I sure as hell love them all for fighting for me and this beautiful country. too many dou$hbag$ in charge of it for the last decade. God bless our soldiers for the terrible price they pay for us. 
didn't mean to monopolize such a big chunk of this thread but my buddies up there need a voice every now and then.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> yeah I'm a skeptic too. Saddam or his sons Uqsay or whatever the ***say didn't go into the ground that fast and the picture looks like BS. I would love nothing better than to pull the trigger myself. I watched the plane hit tower 2 from my building's rooftop and felt the blast across downtown. I had 3 buddies who died in the flames one of which i am told jumped off. I knew 2 were gone the moment I saw where the plane hit. My uncle was the chief engineer for the upper tower 2. he made it out as the building came down around him. almost everyone he knew there died. none of his engineers made it. so you can see why *I don't believe anyone deserves religious respect or courtesy** after killing that many people.*
> I'm not racist, I don't like people simply because I dont like people for the most part but that's just me I'm a cranky bastard in person. If I dont believe in why our soldjers are dying I sure as hell love them all for fighting for me and this beautiful country. too many dou$hbag$ in charge of it for the last decade. God bless our soldiers for the terrible price they pay for us.
> didn't mean to monopolize such a big chunk of this thread but my buddies up there need a voice every now and then.


I'm not disagreeing with you at all, I'm really on your side 100% but would it have been any different if he was just responsible for one death? How about 5? 20? Where is the line drawn?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Starting to turn political so no reason to draw it out any longer. I would love to carry on this discussion else where but the rules are rules so we can't have this on the open forum. 

Its to make sure 2 members of differing political opinions do not get in a heated argument and start bashing on the open forum. 
Sorry I had to be the bad guy to shut the thread down but I think its best. 

Thanks,
Brute650i


----------

